
Should Twitter remove the 140-character limit? 11 arguments for and against it - imartin2k
http://meshedsociety.com/should-twitter-remove-the-140-character-limit-11-arguments-for-and-against-it
======
kolev
Yup! I don't use Twitter, because I'm tired of abbreviating. I've heard all
the made-up motives from people both inside and outside of the company but for
many years already nobody has been using Twitter via SMS! Also, for years,
phones have been splitting long messages into multiple short ones if necessary
and composing them back as well. Remove the limit and save Twitter, please!

~~~
imartin2k
Most likely, Twitter would not look the same anymore after that. It would
morph into a totally different product. So I understand that such a step has
to be well thought through.

~~~
kolev
Well, a new limit of, let's say, 500 characters will make a huge difference!
Still short form, yet, not need to be abbreviating and using broken English,
skip punctuation, etc. just to fit into the artificial 140 limit!

